# In video games, do you play as a Male or Female?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I picked that I play as a female, but I do play as guys on occasion. It depends on my mood really.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Male in general. I've always wanted to try the female Commander Shepard in Mass Effect though.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Sarah Michelle Geller


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

High Elf female and female Khajit for Skyrim, play some male characters in pokemon though. Same with other games. Depends on my mood, but mostly female.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Male Dark Elf all the way bro


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Female, because they're more attractive and usually scantily dressed.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Men are boring to me, I almost always go with female. Especially in games like Skyrim or Fallout.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

Usually I play as a female, but sometimes I'll play as a guy.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I dislike most of the female trainers in Pokemon because they all wear obnoxiously short skirts/shorts (except for May and Kris). But now that we can customize our trainers in X/Y, maybe I'll be a girl this time.


----------



## Kinos Journey (Aug 19, 2011)

It depends. However, I play J-RPGS mostly, so when there's a female option, I opt for it almost automatically because it can be a rarity, for better or worse. And besides, I can always opt for the guy on a second playthrough if it's the sort of game where you need to play it twice to access all the goodies.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't play all that many games where I have a choice. I played as a male in Skyrim but a fem Shep in Mass Effect. So I guess it varies? Those are the only RPGs I've really played in the last several years.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

In games where I get a choice, I usually play as female.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Male Redguard & Khajiit in Skyrim  Male Shepard with the default template in ME. In Dragon's Dogma I only use women though. 

If I'm in a mood to express myself and commit to being fully engaged by the game's story I'll pick a male, usually one that resembles me. If I just want my character to look nice, I may pick a female...it depends on the customization options.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Glass Child said:


> High Elf female and female Khajit for Skyrim, play some male characters in pokemon though. Same with other games. Depends on my mood, but mostly female.


Altmer? Pfft you should play a unmutated Falmer.

It involves a lot of... frozen dead nords all over the place and depopulated citys. *whistle*


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It kinda depends on the game and the race or class of the character.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Usually play as male as my main file. 

Skyrim: male wood elf, male imperial, male nord vampire, female orc
Animal crossing: 2 male characters 1 female
I'm always male in fallout
Always female in harvest moon


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Male mostly. I've tried out a couple of female characters in my time though.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

If I get a choice I always play as a male.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Both. I tend to play a game as a male character during the first playthrough, though.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Anything with a sword or an axe.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Depends on the game.. 
I like playing as a female in Resident Evil


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Male. 

Most of them have cooler clothes, weapons, and are stronger, particularly in fighting games like dynasty warriors and warriors orochi.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I always play as female. I also pick female teammates when I get the chance...well except in FF13, I used to roll with the 3 females in that game but Vanille's sexual moans during battle got way too annoying so i switch her for Hope. That little ***** might as well have been a female tho.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Male characters. Unless it's a game like Diablo 2 where there is only one gender per class.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I do play as both, but usually female (if there's even an option to)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I always play the male first for a long time before playing the female because it feels like it would be completely different and better even, even though it's just an aesthetic change and they can both do the same thing equally.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

depends on the game. I have been playing the latest versions of tekken as alisa bosconovitch, and I also liked to use the character ling xiaoyu in older versions of the game.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Usually female, but not all of the time


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, it's been a while since I last played a MMORPG or any RPG. I used to only play as undead male in WoW though.

Currently, I only play League of Legends and my favourite champion(Nidalee) is a female if that matters.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Usually a male first playthrough, then switch it around. I do tend to find female characters more interesting to create and make up a story/personality for if I feel like it. 

I assume you're talking exclusively RPG's or other games with create-a-character. Picking a character based on sex in a fighting or action game is something stupid that only kids do.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Usually I don't play games where you can select the gender of your character, but when I do it depends on the game and how they portray each gender (how cool is their getup, are they attractive, will gameplay differ in any fundamental way, special moves or weapons). But in sim-type games (as in non-combat) I usually choose male because that's usually the side I identify more with.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

in a game where i can choose i always play male, it just feels right. if i have no choice it doesn't matter.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Usually both. I tend to prefer the guy though, but it depends on what genders and customization things are like overall.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't really play video games, but when I did I chose the female or "genderless" characters. Like in Diddy Kong Racer (yeah, I haven't played a video game in a *long* time) I chose the squirrel or turtle. And in Super Smash Bros I usually picked Kirby, Jigglypuff (girly?) or Pikachu.

Basically whatever I found cute and got the job done. I also convinced myself that heavier characters (usually males) weren't as agile and able to get the job done as well... :stu


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

If I've a choice I play with female characters and name them with Old Norse names.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Usually play a mix of both, but I think I've been leaning somewhat to the female side. Don't know why. Maybe I just like strong women.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I might play as a female, just depends on how big her breasts are and how much they bounce.


----------



## Meulin (Jun 28, 2013)

Usually female. Harvest moon i prefer guys because the marriage options are usually better. My oblivion character was a guy though.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Well since I play mostly fighters, my default play style is to zone, and since almost all fighters have exclusively female zoning characters, by default I play mostly as a female. Otherwise I play as a super hunky male.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Both.
In Elder Scrolls games I more often play female.
In fighting games I seem to play both equally.
In most other games I seem to more often play male.


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

Female. And they are usually dark elves.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Almost invariably male. Usually an unusual class in the games with multiple races, too. I was a troll in WoW and a khajiit in Skyrim...


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Daveyboy said:


> Sarah Michelle Geller


I like playing zombies. Characters are random though.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Male Redguard


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

depends on who looks better.


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia (Jan 5, 2014)

Female. It feels wrong to play as anything but my actual gender, and though I get harassed occasionally because of it I'm honestly too proud to consider playing as a male.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Both.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

I always create male characters. I always try to immerse myself in a game and I can't do that as a female character. Also, on the off chance we get some .hack/matrix style gaming, I would hate to be stuck in a game as female character.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

female always


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I like being a female if given the choice. Why would be a male? I'm a male in real life


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

female


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm a guy so I play as a guy.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Accidentally voted for Female who plays as Female. :b Oh well.

But anyways, I usually play as females. Been doing that since I was a kid and I have no intentions of changing. Sometimes I play as males if I want some variety or if I like their play style better. I like playing as Sheva in RE5, but Chris's AI is far worse than Sheva's, so I just play as Chris instead. I also prefer playing as Leon in RE2 because he has better weapons, plus Ada is way cooler than Sherry :b. Claire's game is actually kind of hard.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

50/50. Depends on the game. Like in TES, female characters are generally easier to design, while male character always end up looking like ugly old men, so I play as female more. In some other games, I basically exclusively play as male, and if I still played mmos, I'd play as male, because it's creepy playing as female when there are other players watching you and thinking you ACTUALLY are a girl. I also replay games a lot or play with multiple characters and each time, I try to make the new character as unique/different from the last one as possible.


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

In fighting games, I play as females because I notice that most of the time, the programers gave those characters advantages on the other ones.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

It depends on what I want that character to be and how I'm feeling. Typically in RPGs I have magic users and nimble characters as female and fighters as male. It can also depend on the customization options, maybe the females have a hairstyle I really like or vice versa.

It's funny the idea that people exclusively play as male/female. If you think there's some issue with controlling a certain gender _in a video game_ you need to check yourself.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Male character all day, all night


----------



## hasbeenpugged (Nov 10, 2013)

Male in Skyrim, Dragon Age, Mass Effect,
Male and Female in Vampire Bloodlines The Masquerade.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

It depends on the game really . . 

. . say . . when you're playing Warcraft III . . you normally pick a specific hero for a specific purpose . . such as Rushing . . . 

. . or team-killing


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

I usually play as a girl & I try to make her as related to me as possible.
If I play a guy, I try to make him handsome & similar to my ideal guy xP
.....or I make him gay xDD


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Female. Not because I am one, but I love strong female characters, which are usually what you find in video games. I like a badass girl.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

In Halo I use the female model because it makes teabagging funnier.

I play as a female in Pokemon Platinum because I absolutely hate the male's design.

I play as a male in everything else.


----------

